

Is my private key secure? - guillotine138
http://privatekeycheck.com

======
voltagex_
I like it - although pasting garbage in the field gets the same response as
(presumably) a real private key. Doesn't specify what kind of private key
either.

~~~
id
[http://privatekeycheck.com/yes/](http://privatekeycheck.com/yes/)

~~~
logn
[http://privatekeycheck.com/maybe/](http://privatekeycheck.com/maybe/)

~~~
pajtai
[http://privatekeycheck.com/42/](http://privatekeycheck.com/42/)

~~~
SkullMasher
[http://privatekeycheck.com/test/](http://privatekeycheck.com/test/)

------
malka
I now feel good knowking that my private key is safe.

~~~
yiedyie
#ironic +1

------
jacquesm
Genius. Set up a site that collects private keys, this saves so much work...

Weren't they called _private_ for a reason?

~~~
andyhmltn
I take it you didn't press check then? ;-)

------
Daviey
Ideally it should ask for context of where you use it... gpg is logical, but
ssh keys should ask for a server to check against. :)

------
cessor
Love this guy :D

[http://privatekeycheck.com/no/](http://privatekeycheck.com/no/)

------
xer
If you post your private key on this site it's not private anymore, so it
should always answer it's not secure.

~~~
cessor
Thanks for pointing it out, all the fun and irony aside I bet someone might
not get it, so I think we should be responsible and make it explicit that you
should never, EVER post your private key anywhere. If you click "Check" it
says:

"Why on earth would you post it here? Now it's surely not."

SERIOUSLY. THIS IS A JOKE. DONT POST YOUR PRIVATE KEY ANYWHERE.

------
brightsize
It was up until you clicked the Check button. Thank you. Come again.

------
ghayes
But if you asked for a public key, this would be safe and useful.

------
PeterWhittaker
Bwa ha ha ha!

------
ing33k
will be interesting to see how many have tried it actually. not the fake 9000
one .

